# Smoke detector preference



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Supplier supplies Kidde, I install them, they seem to work fine.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Firex 5000 is what I like to use. Don't really have any real reason why though.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Only use Kidde. I've had issues with BRK and other brands.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BRK

like there's a _world_ of choice....

~CS~


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Simplex or Honeywell :thumbup:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

isnt firex made by kidde?


----------



## frankft (Jan 26, 2008)

I had over 50% failure rate with Kidde Smokes/CO2 detectors. I've had no problems since switching to BRK. We are not the only contractor in the area that has issues with Kidde. one supply house said a contractor brought back a 50 gallon drum full of Kidde detectors that had recently been installed on a large project.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I prefer the BRK combo photo/co units. Lots of the equivalent Kidde ones have been replaced at the housing units I work at. Have to install a new smoke circuit for one of my generator customers and going with BRK.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Lots of callbacks with kidde lately. Seems the battery backup units like a name brand fresh battery, not the junk they come with.

Quite a few reacting to "high" humidity as well.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

https://nest.com/smoke-co-alarm/life-with-nest-protect/


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

I prefer the ones that work


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Not a lot of choice here, supplier sells kiddie.
Haven't had a lot of trouble. Other than HO has to do monthly test or the unit will switch over to battery power and run battery's dead and start beeping. I learned that the hard way! 
I didn't see that on the info sheet . 
Now I tell them to change batteries and test them first before I go on call


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

frankft said:


> I had over 50% failure rate with Kidde Smokes/CO2 detectors. I've had no problems since switching to BRK. We are not the only contractor in the area that has issues with Kidde. one supply house said a contractor brought back a 50 gallon drum full of Kidde detectors that had recently been installed on a large project.


Wow 50 % failure , I would change to. That's ridiculous. Did you contact the company?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have put in a couple of the Nest ones but they haven't been in long enough to know whether they are worth the bucks.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

BRK is what they sell here, ive installed tons of them with no problem


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Haven't had any huge problems with any of the major brands. I've had a couple bum one's here and there from all of them. Locally, I get Kidde easily, so that's what I tend to use. It's nice to get a failed smoke detector call and be reasonably assured what brand I installed there so I can make sure I have one along on the truck. I try to make it a point to tell people to use a good, major brand battery and resist the urge to buy the dozen-pack or 9 volts from the dollar store.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I use these:

http://www.amazon.com/Kidde-KN-COPE-I-Wire--Combo-21007624/dp/B00ECX0VVY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391610562&sr=8-1&keywords=KN-COPE-I

Not one single problem. The only callbacks I get is when the End Of Life Alarm goes out. Cha-Ching!


----------



## frankft (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmacanada said:


> Wow 50 % failure , I would change to. That's ridiculous. Did you contact the company?


The supply house brought in a rep, who stated they didn't have a problem. Then later asked a contractor that had been in business for over 20 years, if they had been installed properly Kidde has been a major problem in this area.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

frankft said:


> The supply house brought in a rep, who stated they didn't have a problem. Then later asked a contractor that had been in business for over 20 years, if they had been installed properly Kidde has been a major problem in this area.


Installed properly? WTF is it rocket science !
Nice blame the contractor that will get you lots of repeat business


----------



## Griff (Feb 1, 2014)

frankft said:


> The supply house brought in a rep, who stated they didn't have a problem. Then later asked a contractor that had been in business for over 20 years, if they had been installed properly Kidde has been a major problem in this area.


Guy from our sh told us kidde is having the smoke/co issues only in this area. Me/nh. Sounds like a load of crap but we've had tons go bad too


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> https://nest.com/smoke-co-alarm/life-with-nest-protect/


My Smoke Alarm just +1 me


----------



## eTom (Feb 4, 2014)

The preference is really determined on our previous Hard Wired system. If you are planning on replacing just 1 unit from a system you would want to stay with the existing brand. Normally issues with BRK have to do with the installation of the product because people are trying to save a dollar by not purchasing the correct adapters to convert the sytem. At the end of the day, both Kidde and BRK are great brands and both are going to last a while. Anything that requires electrical connections should be done by someone with knowledge or a professional as to not shock themselfs or burn out the units they are trying to install.


----------

